# How To Format Windows Partition?



## linux_spawner (Apr 8, 2008)

May someone please help me, the problem isn't that I want do delete or other my windows partition its that I want to format it and reinstall it I already have the OS's Disk I also still want to keep my linux partition I run Linux openSUSE (KDE) OS mainly but I also use Windows XP Media Center Edition™
for gaming like MMORPGS especialy WoW I also have several other windows only games and I don't want to go through the trouble of using WINE or paying for Cedega. is there a way to format it without a program or is there a program I can use also Ive tried Kformat. so can someone answer and help me simply.


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

When you go to install XP you'll have the option to partition however you want. Should have all the options you need.


----------

